

Ask HN: What do you use to create icons and simple artwork for your mobile apps? - dear

Hi,  I am wondering the question above.  Is there a simple, cheap(or free) graphic editor (on Mac) that one could use?  I don't need elabrate graphics.
======
jfaucett
If its grraphicons you need I just use boostraps, they do the job most of the
time. There's a link somewhere on the site where you can download all of them
as one png i think

------
dear
Thanks J!

